# Womens boots



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

1) Do they fit your feet well? 
If yes, than no, I don't think it matters they are women's boots. I rode in men's boots for years.

2) Do your Cartels fit a men's size 6 boot?
If yes, and you have the equivalent size in a women's boot, I'd say yes, they probably will.

3) Pfft. Black and white checkered is fine! Had you said pink with purple flowers I might say keep shopping. 

Don't get hung up on the "gender" of the boot. If they fit you well, that's what matters.

As for the colorway, that's all personal preference. If you hate the colorway, that's one thing. But if you hate the colorway even more because it's on a chick boot, that's something else.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> 1) Do they fit your feet well?
> If yes, than no, I don't think it matters they are women's boots. I rode in men's boots for years.
> 
> 2) Do your Cartels fit a men's size 6 boot?
> ...



I guess I just really don't like how it looks regardless of the gender.
Would you recommend looking for more options or sucking it up even though it really bothers me.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmm. Well you entitled the thread "womens boots" not "I hate the colorway of boots and oh yeah they're womens." Which is fine, if that's how you feel.

Is it this model? ThirtyTwo BINARY BOA BOOTS 2013 (BLACK) at Snowboard Connection If so, I happen to dig that colorway and wouldn't have known by looking at them that they are a women's boot. 

I guess the bottom line is if the colorway bothers you so much that you constantly give them the stink eye each time you strap in and it interferes with your stoke, keep looking. 

But if it turns out they end up being the only boot that fits your feet well, than my advice is to suck it up. And relish in the fact that you are man enough to rock a chick boot:thumbsup:


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Hmm. Well you entitled the thread "womens boots" not "I hate the colorway of boots and oh yeah they're womens." Which is fine, if that's how you feel.
> 
> Is it this model? ThirtyTwo BINARY BOA BOOTS 2013 (BLACK) at Snowboard Connection If so, I happen to dig that colorway and wouldn't have known by looking at them that they are a women's boot.
> 
> ...


Yes thats the model. I guess I will shop around, it'll bother me looking at them constantly


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

DUDE, if you wear women's boots, vaginas are going to start growing on your face.hmy:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

xsea said:


> 1) Will it matter at all that its womens?
> 2) I have burton cartel bindings, will it fit alright with women boots?
> 3) do you care about how your boots look cuz i kinda don't like mine... (checkered black and white) (womens 32 boa)
> 
> ...


I tried to buy mens boots, cos I have super wide feet and wear a mens 6. I was hoping I could score a pair on sale as that's a small (unusual) size for men. 

The shop I was trying boots on told me that womens calf muscles are in a different place then mens and the boots are built accordingly. Now, I don't know if that is true or not, but hey that's what the dude at the shop said. 

For other reasons, I ended up with chick boots. 

and color is everything, however those checked boots aren't so bad!!They're not quite obnoxious and loud enough for my taste but they don't scream women's boots to me. 

Oh I have 32 womens boots and burton lexa bindings. The boots don't fit so well in the bindings, heelcup is kinda narrow for the boot. I gotta jam em in there.. So you might want to try before you buy.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

mixie said:


> The shop I was trying boots on told me that womens calf muscles are in a different place then mens and the boots are built accordingly. Now, I don't know if that is true or not, but hey that's what the dude at the shop said.
> 
> Oh I have 32 womens boots and burton lexa bindings. The boots don't fit so well in the bindings, heelcup is kinda narrow for the boot. I gotta jam em in there.. So you might want to try before you buy.


That is true. Our calf muscles are lower than men's. I'd think it wouldn't matter as much for a guy (higher calf muscle placement) using a women's boot (lower design) than it does for a woman using a men's boot. I had a lot of calf bite in my old men's boots.

Great point about trying the bindings with the boot!


----------



## Howlingsonnets (Nov 26, 2012)

xsea said:


> So I have a size 6 boot size in mens...and snowboard connection didn't have any sizes in 6 so they tried me boots in womens. They fit alright but I have a few questions.
> 1) Will it matter at all that its womens?
> 2) I have burton cartel bindings, will it fit alright with women boots?
> 3) do you care about how your boots look cuz i kinda don't like mine... (checkered black and white) (womens 32 boa)
> ...


Ill be the first to tell u that i have the hardest time finding women stuff bc all my clothes are usually from the guys section including shoes...

Thirtytwo boots have been my preferred choice due to their width and design....i have wider feet and im VERY rough on my stuff....

If you are buying/have mens bindings it will be difficult to find womens boots that fit them correctly due to a small size difference...

I have union flites for women and thirtytwo exus boots...thirtytwos are hands down the best for me..ever try them out??


----------

